# Travel photography: Estonia 2014 - Part 1



## cervantes (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I went to a photo trip to estonia in spring and I've created a little article about my experiences on my website. It would be cool if you could take a look!

http://www.focrates.com/articles/estonia_2014/estonia_2014_part1.html

Thanks!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi cervantes! 

I took a short look at your report and altough I didn't have the time to read it all through I was easily sucked into your journey by a lot of really good pictures there. Good work, great colors. Congrats. 

Maybe during the weekend I'll find the time to take a closer look.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Djaaf (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice travel log.  

It's been a few years since i've last entertained the idea of going in that part of the world, but you've revived my interest in it.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 6, 2014)

Excellent photos. Very well done.

I spent just a day in Tallinn during a tour of northern Europe last summer and can confidently say that it was one of the biggest surprises of the trip. The old town really is spectacularly well-preserved and has some great places to go out for a meal or a drink!

Sadly our schedule didn't leave much time for photography so I have nothing to share. 

Definitely on my list of places to revisit.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like a very interesting trip and you certainly got some excellent images to show! 8)
Only thing I do not care for all that much are "architectural sights at an angle". ;D 
Thread title is also a bit misleading ... since it's Estonia and Latvia. 

Was on a 3 country Baltic trip myself in 2009 ... fabulous!


----------



## cervantes (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for all your kind replies guys!



Djaaf said:


> Very nice travel log.
> 
> It's been a few years since i've last entertained the idea of going in that part of the world, but you've revived my interest in it.



I'll upload the second part in a couple of weeks too. Be sure not to miss it since it contains much more impressions from the countyside and the landscape!


----------



## Helios68 (Nov 6, 2014)

Fabulous is the only word matching to this series ! Great job and thanks for sharing !


----------



## Besisika (Nov 6, 2014)

Helios68 said:


> Fabulous is the only word matching to this series ! Great job and thanks for sharing !


Indeed, I enjoyed reading it.
I wish every satisfied traveler took the time to create something so nice about the places he visited. Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 6, 2014)

Besisika said:


> Helios68 said:
> 
> 
> > Fabulous is the only word matching to this series ! Great job and thanks for sharing !
> ...



+1


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2014)

cervantes said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I went to a photo trip to estonia in spring and I've created a little article about my experiences on my website. It would be cool if you could take a look!
> 
> Thanks!



Beautiful shot. I really like the pictures in your website. Well done.


----------



## cervantes (Nov 25, 2014)

I have uploaded the second part of my article series as of now.

Check it out here: http://www.focrates.com/articles/estonia_2014/estonia_2014_part2.html

The corresponding CR post can be found here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23851.0

Greetings!


----------

